# Umtausch bei Snipes....



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

Hallöle,

Also ich hab ne kleine Frage wegen einem Umtausch bei der Kette Snipes also folgendes:

Ich hab mir am Samstag eine New Era Kappe für 25€uro gekauft aber jetzt gemerkt das sie zu klein ist, und 25€uro sind dann doch ein wenig zu teuer, und wollte fragen ob ich die noch Umtauschen kann. Problem ist halt, das die Kappe reduziert ist und Snipes keine Reduzierten Waren umtauscht, aber Preisschild ist noch dran, habe die Quittung und an der Kappe ist kein bisschen Dreck dran, denkt ihr ich kann sie noch Umtauschen?

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## xTaR (29. September 2008)

Was zur Hölle ist Snipes ?


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist Snipes ?


das gleiche frag ich mich auch o.O


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

Du kannst es nett und freundlich versuchen, vieleicht hast du Glück, aber sie sind nicht verpflichtet sie zurück zu nehmen. Da hast du dann hald Pech gehabt.


----------



## Death_Master (29. September 2008)

Snipes ist 'ne Kette die HipHop-Kram verkauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (29. September 2008)

Wenn sie keine reduzierten Sachen zurücknehmen werden sie für die Kappe wohl keine Ausnahme machen.... dennoch verstehe ich nicht, wie wir hier dir nun helfen können. Ich würde dort halt einfach mal hinschreiben und anfragen (oder anrufen, falls es dort so einen Service gibt).


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Wenn sie keine reduzierten Sachen zurücknehmen werden sie für die Kappe wohl keine Ausnahme machen.... dennoch verstehe ich nicht, wie wir hier dir nun helfen können. Ich würde dort halt einfach mal hinschreiben und anfragen (oder anrufen, falls es dort so einen Service gibt).



Hab gedacht das da jemand vll. schonmal Erfahrung gemacht hat, deswegen hab ich gefragt, Snipes ist ein Streetwear Laden, nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

naja, reduzierte ware ist grundsätzlich nicht vom umtausch ausgeschlossen, wenn sie fehlerhaft, etc. ist.
wenn die ware fehlerfrei ist muss der verkäufer es nicht umtauschen.
also würde ich sagen, keine chance.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Dann prüfe doch einfach mal die Kulanz des Ladens..........................^^
Warte nicht zu lange, den dann würde ich dir das als Verkäufer auch nicht mehr umtauschen.


----------



## Squarg (29. September 2008)

Hi Silenzz,

du kannst die Ware bedenkenlos umtauschen wenn dir die Cap zu klein ist.
Der Händler (Snipes) hat aber die Möglichkeit dir einen gleichwertigen Ersatz anzubieten,
sprich die gleiche Cap in einer anderen Größe.

Auch preisreduzierte Ware MUSS umgetauscht werden, ebenso haben preisreduzierte
elektronische Waren 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Wenn der Händler bzw. der Verkäufer sich dann trotzdem noch quer legt, verweis
ihn einfach auf den §437 ff BGB. Spätestens dann sollte er dir die Cap
ohne wiederstand umtauschen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squarg


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Hi Silenzz,
> 
> du kannst die Ware bedenkenlos umtauschen wenn dir die Cap zu klein ist.
> Der Händler (Snipes) hat aber die Möglichkeit dir einen gleichwertigen Ersatz anzubieten,
> ...



Danke, werd das dem Verkäufer einfach mal sagen, danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Hi Silenzz,
> 
> du kannst die Ware bedenkenlos umtauschen wenn dir die Cap zu klein ist.
> Der Händler (Snipes) hat aber die Möglichkeit dir einen gleichwertigen Ersatz anzubieten,
> ...


preisreduzierte ware muss umgetauscht werden, wenn sie beschädigt ist.
wenn kein mangel festzustellen ist, liegt es in seinem ermessen, ob er es umtauscht.


----------



## Naarg (29. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hab gedacht das da jemand vll. schonmal Erfahrung gemacht hat, deswegen hab ich gefragt, Snipes ist ein Streetwear Laden, nur so nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du per Versandhandel bestellt? Das wäre glaubich mal wichtig zu klären.


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Hast du per Versandhandel bestellt? Das wäre glaubich mal wichtig zu klären.



Nein, bin in den Laden reingegangen und hab mir die Cap geholt. Also nix übers Internet etc.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

also squag:
"§ 437
Rechte des Käufers bei Mängeln

Ist die Sache mangelhaft, kann der Käufer, wenn die Voraussetzungen der folgenden Vorschriften vorliegen und soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, "

die ware ist nicht mangelhaft, sie ist ihm nur zu klein. also enthält sie keine "mängel"

darauf hinzuweisen wird ihm also keine neue kappe bescheren, bzw nicht zwangsweise.


----------



## Naarg (29. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nein, bin in den Laden reingegangen und hab mir die Cap geholt. Also nix übers Internet etc.


Schaden, dann hast du kein Ferabsatzgesetz im Rücken.
Bist wohl von denen Ihrer "Gnade" abhängig


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Schaden, dann hast du kein Ferabsatzgesetz im Rücken.
> Bist wohl von denen Ihrer "Gnade" abhängig



Bin in dem Laden regelmäßig und die Verkäufer kennen mich vom sehen, und wissen das ich regelmäßig komme und kaufe, hoffe das wirkt sich Positiv aus.


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

Das die Kappe zu klein ist, ist kein Mangel. Er hätte sie sich ja auch aufsetzten können. Genau so wenig ist es kein Mangel, wenn einem die Farbe nicht gefällt.
Ich frage voher immer nach, ob ich die gekauften Klamotten noch umtauschen kann, wenn diese zu klein sind, dann habe ich wenigstens eine mündliche Ausage, auf die ich mich berufen kann.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

so mal als abschluss:
dass die kappe zu klein ist, ist kein mangel. das geschäft ist nicht gezwungen, sie dir zu ersetzen/zu erstatten.
da du dort öfters einkaufst könnten die händler sich natürlich dazu durchringen, die ware umzutauschen.
verpflichtet sind sie aber zu gar nichts.
also: einfach nett und freundlich fragen, wenn sies dir nicht umtauschen kannst du sonst leider auch nix machen.
ich denke mal, damit ist alles geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und edit: bei angeboten, wie: bei nichtgefallen geld zurück darf man das geld auch nicht zurückverlangen, da dies auf freiwilliger basis des geschäftes geschieht, und meist nur zum kundenlocken ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenn also nicht eine explizite vereinbarung zwischen verkäufer und kunde abgemacht wurde: pech gehabt )


----------



## xTaR (29. September 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Snipes ist 'ne Kette die HipHop-Kram verkauft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah für die rEaL qanqzTors ?


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

Geh halt hin und frag, anstatt hier tausende Leute in Atem zu halten. o.O


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ah für die rEaL qanqzTors ?



Y0 mAn dAS Ist s0 ein qailler LaDen weißtu?




David schrieb:


> Geh halt hin und frag, anstatt hier tausende Leute in Atem zu halten. o.O



Brauch eine Stunde in die Stadt mit dem Bus, das wollte ich mir ja eig. ersparen naja, war jetzt da und die haben mir ne Gutschrift gegeben, aber in der Regel machen die das nicht, hab das nur bekommen, weil die Verkäufer mich vom sehn kennen und wissen, das ich auch gelegentlich für mehr Geld einkaufe.


----------

